

Stuck web designer - hans222

Hi to all<p>Well, my problem is basicaly that I can't foccus on what I do.
Im a web designer who spents almost everytime in the computer; collecting screenshots, in facebook, twitter, etc. But I can't finish any design, never. And yes, I go out to chill and take some inspiration, but when Im in the computer automatically I stuck again.<p>I have Photoshop open 24/7 but almost don't use it, may what kills me is the blank canavas, I think. Also I have mad visual skills (no arrogance) but for me it's nothing cos I can't come with anything.<p>May some of you had this problem and can help me, for example with some tips to "break-out" the blank canavas, or some trick to improve my process.<p>Thanks to all, and yes, my english sucks balls, sorry.
======
sirwitti
hi! the question is, why you can´t finish your designs? a very common problem
is perfectionism. if you´re trying things out, change stuff all times and
never are really content with the results, then you´re propably a
perfectionist (which is totally ok). if so, it means you really care about the
stuff you´re doing, wich is very good. actually it means that perhaps you are
caring a bit too much. sometimes you won´t find the perfect solution. the hard
part is to learn/accept that you won´t find it. so take the best possible
way...

have fun, martin

~~~
hans222
Yes, sometimes it's also happens to me (the perfectionism thing), but now is
more that I just can't start (sorry if may I dont clarify it on the post).

Thanks a lot Martin :)

------
mikecane
Do your designs have a _purpose_? If all you're doing is trying to make pretty
stuff, that could be the problem. Instead of doing the pretteh, come up with
problems you can solve via design.

------
Mz
_And yes, I go out to chill and take some inspiration, but when Im in the
computer automatically I stuck again._

Weird but true: When sitting at my computer guarantees that I can't think
clearly, it usually means my computer is making me ill. Try cleaning your
computer and see if that does anything for your mental ability while at the
computer.

